# v0.2.2  8600GT wrong bandwidth?



## Boris (May 29, 2008)

GPU-Z reports my 8600GT as a 8600GT, but the bandwidth as 12.8GB/s.
the nVidia web site ( http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce8.html ) reports an 8600GT should have a bandwidth of 22.4 GB/s.

Q. Does the GPU-Z calculate this value from a live test or does it do a lookup of pre-stored values?   

Q. Who's right?  nVidia web site or GPU-Z ?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 29, 2008)

what is your pci-e lane running at?

can you please upload link to your gpuz-validation?


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2z2ga/

not 100% sure what your asking pci-e lane?    is it this value from the link i just provided: 
PCI-E x16 @ x16


----------



## jbunch07 (May 29, 2008)

Boris said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2z2ga/
> 
> not 100% sure what your asking pci-e lane?    is it this value from the link i just provided:
> PCI-E x16 @ x16



ok thats what i was asking but your ok.
are the 169.21 drivers the ones that came with the card on the driver disk?
im sure there are new driver out but i dont know if that would help your problem.
but it your right your bandwidth should be 22gb/s not 12.


----------



## choppy (May 29, 2008)

his ram is 400mhz? ddr2? isnt that the reason


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2008)

No.  the driver disc files were old/crap/buggy/had-a-stupid-installer.. something like that, it was a while ago, and several other geek friends concluded; and i installed the nVidia drivers directly from the nVidia.

Who writes GPU-Z, so i can get my questions answered.


----------



## choppy (May 29, 2008)

http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-8600-GT-card-513.html#

take the mem slider to 400mhz, u get 12.8 bandwidth. gpu-z is working correctly. your card is using slow ram


----------



## W1zzard (May 29, 2008)

either its really 200 mhz ram or gpuz has the calculation wrong indeed. 

can you check with rivatuner and/or everest what the reported clock speeds are?


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2008)

can you tell me what a rivatuner and/or an everest is.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 29, 2008)

just download this: RivaTuner
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/721/mirrors.php

Install
Run> Customize> Low Level System Settings, Then tell Wizz what your clocks are.


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2008)

i've got RivaTuner running, its drawing a graph,  the line is fairly constant at  memory speed: 399.60
core clock = 540 Mhz
core clock shader = 1188 Mhz
core temp = 41.0 C


----------



## CrackerJack (May 29, 2008)

could it be that gpu-z is showing his 2d clocks. Mine still does that. But just on the primary card, secondary is fine.


----------



## W1zzard (May 29, 2008)

gpuz should show the highest performance state clocks on the 1st tab and use those for calculation. the sensors tab will show the realtime current clocks where available. can anyone with 8600 gt confirm the problem?


----------



## largon (May 29, 2008)

Ummm... 
I'm not sure what's the fuzz? His card has DDR2-800 @ 128bit bus -> 12.8GB/s. 
800MHz * 128bit / 8 = 12800MB/s = 12.8GB/s

The bandwidth at nV is of a card with 700MHz (DDR-1400) GDDR3 -> 22.4GB/s. 

/thread


----------



## Black Panther (May 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> gpuz should show the highest performance state clocks on the 1st tab and use those for calculation. the sensors tab will show the realtime current clocks where available. can anyone with 8600 gt confirm the problem?



Was going to post a screenie of my previous 8600 but it's a gts showing 32.3 bandwidth.

Here's one I found off google, it's a previous gpu-z version though but one can still compare clocks:








Boris said:


> memory speed: 399.60
> core clock = 540 Mhz
> core clock shader = 1188 Mhz
> core temp = 41.0 C



Memory and shaders are under-clocked?


----------



## W1zzard (May 29, 2008)

largon said:


> Ummm...
> I'm not sure what's the fuzz? His card has DDR2-800 @ 128bit bus -> 12.8GB/s.
> 800MHz * 128bit / 8 = 12800MB/s = 12.8GB/s
> 
> ...



ah ok.. thanks for the clarification


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2008)

firstly; thank you all for help/info.

I've checked the ASUS web site; and the only model (clearly matching mine) says it should be DDR3.  its clearly my model as it even physically looks like the image on the ASUS web site; and clearly does not look like any of the others. AND the model numbers match up.  

I'm starting to think i have a non-supported (by ASUS) card.

After checking the next available models in my local store; the price for the next model (ie the model with the speed i actually wanted) costs significantly more     Maybe i am stuck with this card.  If so, does this reduced memory bandwidth effect the upload (from system memory to the graphics card) speed.  or would it mostly effect the texture-output surface speed.  My application is mostly 2D video; upto high-def resolutions.. very little 3D.  your advice would be most welcome.

thank you.


----------



## largon (May 30, 2008)

Slower video memory doesn't slow you down in 2D & video, it only cripples 3D gaming performance.


----------



## Black Panther (May 30, 2008)

If you run AtiTool does it show the same clock for memory?

It could be you have some disabled microsoft services. Today I disabled all microsoft services to try to run some benchies, and as soon as I put up AtiTool look at my memory clock... it should be default 975.

When I tried to increase it to 975 I got a black monitor.
Restoring all microsoft services back corrected the issue.


----------



## Boris (Jun 3, 2008)

*not ATI*

Its not a ATI card.  I dont turn off any services that i dont understand.
I typically only turn off the print service; the indexing service.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Boris said:


> Its not a ATI card.



It doesn't matter.
AtiTool works on both ATI and Nvidia.
The screenshot I posted shows atitool working on my Nvidia 8800GT.


----------

